# can i make use of this lcd from a dvd player?



## Fitseries3 (Nov 30, 2009)

how might i make use of this in a pc build?

wiring is my only question


----------



## Frick (Nov 30, 2009)

Do you have a part number or anything?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 30, 2009)

You could use it as a secondary monitor and leave some kind of system display on it at all times like everest, realTemp, or other system monitoring tools.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm not sure how you would be able to wire that monitor to your PC. It might use some sort of proprietary digital interface, and I also don't know how you would drive the backlight inverter.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 30, 2009)

Frick said:


> Do you have a part number or anything?



yeah but when i search it nothing useful comes up.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 30, 2009)

Pantherx12 has some experience with fiddling with LCDs , I know he built his own out of misc. parts.  Might want to ask him.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 30, 2009)

It doesn't look like it was pulled from a standard monitor no VGA or DVI connection, I'm only really experienced with those sorts of monitors.

But if you could take some close ups of the PCBs and cables I'll do my best : ]


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 30, 2009)

heres a few. lmk if you need anything specific


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 30, 2009)

Okay so long PCB is the  power supply, it doesn't have a standard power connection, do you have the PCB that the power cord connected into as you'll need that too.

The LCD controller connection looks like the same connection you get in a laptop, I don't know how to mod the cable to be a normal VGA so it might be easier to find another LCD controller from something else with the same res.

What res is the screen you got I might have some spare.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 30, 2009)

idk the res. its out of a shit dvd player that the main board died in. the lcd is still good though.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 30, 2009)

Well as far as I know your going to need a PCB with a DVI/VGA connector, as well as the rest of the power supply, it may be possible to wire up a plug and VGA connections but I'm not sure about compatibility.

One of the electronics gurus would be better to ask about that.

My LCD knowledge is limited to just swapping in and out whole parts no heavy modding I'm afraid : [


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 30, 2009)

The LCD probably uses some sort of LVDS connection, possibly with a unique pinout. You'll also need a special power system for that CCFL backlight inverter, as it needs 6 wires and it is "driven" a certain way.

Between all of the connections and interfaces, as well as the probably crappy resolution of the display, I don't think that you can really interface it with anything other than the DVD player it was in. Even if you did somehow interface it with an LCD monitor motherboard, it most likely wouldn't have the right firmware or resolution support. I'm sorry to eliminate your hopes of getting it working with a PC, but I think my conclusion is most likely correct.

Anyway, if you remember the model # of the portable DVD player that it was removed from, you could probably sell it on eBay or something as a replacement screen for that model. People, and kids, probably end up breaking the screens at one point or another, or their backlight inverter burned out.


----------



## Frick (Nov 30, 2009)

And if it's anything like LVDS you can't just rewire the thing, you need a controller card (some ITX cards support LVDS though).

So I agree with Jstn here.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Dec 11, 2009)

i'm trying to do a similar thing to you, except the dvd isn't completely dead (saddly it aint the same as yours though :shadedshu ) i can tell you from what i've learned so far that the display sir_real gave me needs alot of awkward voltages ranging from -13 to +18 volts which as you can imagine aint easy to replicate 
like someone else said here some displays need a separate control chip some bizaarely don't i did tried this on a sony view finder but that also needed a control chip so all i got out of it was a light and a few sparkles from the lcd  

.anyways i do have some knowledge of ccfl's and you should at least be able to use the lamp from it 
here's what to do 

the ground should be where the copper circle is
the positive will more than likely be through the little choke L1 (has 220 on the top which is upside down in the pic )




which i would rate at about 5-6volts there may also be a control voltage wire (for brightness not always present)that needs testing with something like a 1k resistor (although i have joined the wire direct before without smoke coming from the  circuit
have fun


----------



## Frick (Dec 12, 2009)

Now I pretty much loathe all them smileys of yours madmax, but you're good when it comes to electronics.


----------



## TheCrow (Dec 12, 2009)

Try googling for "playstation portable screen hack", I read quite a lot about people using the screens that come for ps1's and turning them into projectors. I think the screen in them uses a similar type of connection if i remember correctly.


----------

